
China offers 5-year tax breaks to chip makers, Sw Developers to bolster industry - molteanu
https://www.scmp.com/business/article/3011377/china-offers-five-year-tax-breaks-chip-makers-software-developers-bolster
======
deepVoid
US bans will only serve to motivate the Chinese to work harder to develop its
own independent technology ecosystem. It is painful today and tomorrow but it
will be a boon for the Chinese in the long run. By looking at the long history
or rising power vs established power, established powers always try to
sabotage rising powers in order to maintain their status as long as possible.
Eventually, rising powers will succeed. It has happened with the UK overtaking
the Spaniards, the US overtaking the UK, the Germans overtaking the British
before WWI. The US is desperate to delay the painful process.

~~~
tynpeddler
If it was all so cut and dried as all that, China's own protectionism should
have destroyed them.

~~~
deepVoid
For developing countries, moderate protections of its own industries are
needed to foster their own. However, as they grow stronger, they are gradually
opening up their markets. China is just doing that. Baby birds are protected
by their mothers when they are little. Once they grow up, they should be able
to fly and face challenges themselves. China is opening up, at a slow pace
admittedly.

------
baybal2
To my knowledge, China had _already_ been running the scheme giving
semiconductor companies 5 tax free years since 2012.

They were either obliged to run from some special designated industrial parks,
or something like that thought.

